# hair removal cream?



## tinytoes

is it safe during pregnancy does anyone know?

like veet or nair or whatever name it goes by these days.

I'm not sure I can face the pain of waxing and I fear my bikini line is getting out of control..(I cant see anymore :rofl:, but i hate to imagine!..)


----------



## Gems

I used it last week and it was perfectly fine, to be honest i had shaved a few weeks ago and that came up in a big blotchy rash so i tried Veet and it worked perfectly fine. I got the OH to do it for me !!! ha ha


----------



## Wobbles

You may find your skin more sensitive with pregnancy so as you would if using it for the first time do a test patch.

Don't shave - I nearly fell out of the shower :dohh:


----------



## Linzi

Go and get a wax girl! I promise you it doesn't hurt that much. Well, first time it does, but after that it's fine :)

It's quick too and means the hair wont come back for ages.

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

It should be ok as long as your skin isnt too sensitive like wobbs said

I darent use it anymore and it made me so sore, i'll only shave lol


----------



## tinytoes

Linzi said:


> Go and get a wax girl! I promise you it doesn't hurt that much. Well, first time it does, but after that it's fine :)
> 
> It's quick too and means the hair wont come back for ages.
> 
> xxx

hahah yes i used to, but i've become a big wuss since being pregnant! hahaha. Maybe I'll try OH to wax me witha home kit....i wont feel so embarassed if i cry then! hahahaha

Yes I tried shaving and oooh nasty rash!


----------



## keelykat

Ive still been using hair removal cream on my bikini line with no problems, and i have very sensitive skin normally.

keely.


----------



## BeckyBoo

I waxed my armpits the other day. Didn't think it really hurt that bad. Building up courage to do miss muff.


----------



## xxleannexx

i used veet when i was in labour :rofl: i had a bath b4 i went into hosp and wacked some on in worked a treat lol.


----------



## brownhairedmom

I'd use it. If you're going to get an at home waxing kit, don't get actual wax, get a sugaring kit. It doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## cparks1

Wow, I didn't know you could use Veet or Nair on the bikini area. :dohh: I have never tried the stuff because I have sensitive skin. I can still shave my legs, but it takes me awhile so I leave it for the weekend :blush:. Also, I just shaved the lower region with no guidance (can't see it), I did pretty well I thought. My husband said he would not help me shave either area.


----------



## MommyJaan

The package instructions say not to use it near perrenial and genital regions but I still do, I use a brand called clear (smells waay better than veet or nair). But now that I am pregnant, I dunno if I should risk it. gulp!


----------

